# Question



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2019)

I got some magnolia pods and bald cypress balls today. Has anyone ever cast these? Or would they be able to be stabilized and cast after I get them dry?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Eric, I cast a couple years ago with Alumilite. Not a single issue with the resin, but with the pod. I thought all seed pockets were open, but when I started turning the pod, I exposed a ripe seed. Disappointed I stopped, and set it aside. Months later I looked at it and it was covered with oil from the seed. I pulled it out, and set the pod aside. If I can find it, I'll get a picture, but I do think I gave it to someone.............. Don't hold your breath............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Eric, I cast a couple years ago with Alumilite. Not a single issue with the resin, but with the pod. I thought all seed pockets were open, but when I started turning the pod, I exposed a ripe seed. Disappointed I stopped, and set it aside. Months later I looked at it and it was covered with oil from the seed. I pulled it out, and set the pod aside. If I can find it, I'll get a picture, but I do think I gave it to someone.............. Don't hold your breath............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Eric, start breathing. I found it. I actually did 2 of them.




You can see the seed hole offset from the center. The one in the center looks like it was possibly an air pocket.




Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 4, 2019)

Well they look pretty cool. I guess I'll get these to drying. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 4, 2019)

I've seen them on Facebook a few times, and they can be very interesting. Have bucket full in the shop I need to cast myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2019)

Those are pretty cool looking. Got lots in the front yard!


----------

